# Larry we will miss you!



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yesterday, Larry Lampert passed away from a heart attack. Such a tragedy. We will miss him. He has done so for our hobby, the least of which is his involvement with AGA. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh no! I'm very, very saddened by this. Larry has been a friend of mine for about ten years, and I just can't believe he's gone. We have truly lost a member of our community and a really great guy.


----------

